# .204



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

How is it on coyotes? Bobcats? Foxes? Is it flat shooting? Does it have much power down range (300-400)? Would this gun be good enough to plink yotes for a year or two before I get another barrel in say .220 swift or 22-250? Thanks in advance?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Never heard any complaints from the .204 owners. Not sure about a 400yd effective range but it depends on who you talk too (Much like the .17hmr argument).

The reason I'm posting though is cause you said you may change calibers in a couple years. Why not just buy what you want right off the bat? Buy what you want and learn your weapon and it's capabilities and it's effective range. Then stick with it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Its kind of a hard one to explain. I don't want to shoot bobcats with a .220 swift because I think it will be hard to on fur. Same with fox. So if I get that I will only want to hunt coyotes with it and have to wait a year to go for bobcat and fox. Or I can get a .204 and hunt them all of them without ruining bobcats. Then I can get by still being able to get coyotes for a few years until I get enough money for the long range killer. Maybe I'm just dumb. Also a 204 wont blow the hell out of a woodchuck as bad as a 220 swift. I know eventually I will have them both it is just a matter of which one first.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

If I was you I'd get either the 17hmr or 17 rem centerfire for bobcats and foxes. then get the .220 or w\e for yotes after.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I really don't want to have to wait to hunt either coyotes or bobcats because coyotes are a problem and bobcats are worth alot. If I get the .204 I can hunt bobcats with less damage and still be able to get coyotes good and dead t shorter ranges until I get a long range gun later.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Buy the .204, use it on bobcats and coyotes. You may find that it is plenty of gun for the coyotes as well - even out beyond 300 yards. I would hazard a guess that most of the successful coyote hunters rarely shoot a coyote beyond 300 yards, and that most successful callers will only rarely shoot beyond 200 yards. My advice is always go with the fur friendly gun. :2cents:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I admit I have never shot a 204, but I'd lay my money that the difference in hide damage between the 204 and the 220/22-250 would be almost nil. Just get the one you want and stick with it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Part of the reason I want the range is because there is coyotes around so I will probably spot and stalk foxes and I might not be able to get very close to them in crunchy dry corn stuble. The rimfires are to small for coyotes, the .220 is hard on bobcats. So therefore the .204 is right in betwen filling the shoes best. If I am not pleased with distance then I will move up in a few years.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

just something for you to think about- even though they will be 224, you can shoot 40gr bullets through a 22 250 or swift. they will probably be about the same as a 204 of the same weight with a little less b.c.. granted it was just the one, i shot a small fox with a 52 gr hollowpoint out of my 223 at 150 yards this year, and was impressed with the lack of damage, and you can get factory ammo much cheaper and more readily than any of those three cartridges for 223. i also shot a few ***** and coyotes with them, and didnt have any problems. like i said, just some things to consider, good luck.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 204 Ruger is a great stand alone varmint rifle. I have a 223 and 22-250 (LH Remington 700's), but recently added a Savage 12FLV in 204 Ruger to the safe.

The 22-250 and the 223 have been my go-to varmint/predator calibers for years, but based on my experience with it so far, the 204 Ruger might well end up being my primary rifle for this work...


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

i just got my 204 dialed in an dropped a yote at aprox 300 this mornig while spaying sugar beets it was already 84 and he was taling a drink from a water hole, hope it quenched his thirst. shes gonna lay out there to, her belly was pretty bare. anybody else seen much mange in the red river valley?


----------

